# Palm Springs Riding



## geomoney

Any recommendations? Staying right in the downtown area...........


----------



## sdjeff

If you are into challenging yourself on hills, ya gotta try the Tramway... https://www.strava.com/segments/616496

If you are not... STAY AWAY from it!


----------



## geomoney

Ok that will work as a morning loop when pressed for time............what else do you have for me? Looking for a decent 3-4 hour loop, possibly longer..........

Question, climbing Pines to Palms Hwy (74) out of Rancho Mirage.......don't do it? I remember when driving up it being really narrow on the climb, with little shoulder in some area, especially on the turns.


----------



## JDCowboy

I've done that climb many times. I enjoy it. Traffic not bad on weekdays. Water at the fire station at Pinyon Crest. Stop at the look out for a good view. You can go about as far as you want. Palm Springs has a very good bike club that has lots of rides. Check out their calendar.


----------



## flattire

When are you going? It's been unbearable hot in Southern California lately and I live by the coast! Ride early. The tram climb is great. Although the last time I did it we were not allowed to go all the way to the top only to the parking kiosk, still pretty far up. The descent is amazing fast but be ready for sudden crosswinds. Dillon road and thousand palms is not a bad ride. Up highway 74 is a great climb, but it can be a bit busy with traffic. A few times we have ridden across the top to Idyllwild then down the 243 into Banning. It gets dicey there as there are no paved roads that will take you back to PS, you have to use a combination of abandoned access roads, a horrendously rough gravel track along the train tracks (short enough to walk if necessary) and then the shoulder of the freeway for a bit until you can connect with the 111. (There is a thru road along the 10 but it passes through the Indian Res. and they won't allow you access.) Not a ride for the faint of heart and I wouldn't even consider it this time of year. Cruising around the old neighborhoods is not a bad way to spend some time either. Also, driving up to Joshua Tree and riding in the park is great.

Ok, after all that, I don't really consider PS a great place to cycle. It's not terrible, but the hiking is fantastic though and there are lot's of options. And it's easier when traveling. Have fun!


----------



## geomoney

Will be out late October, so hopefully the weather will cool off by then. I'll probably be able to ride only in the morning during the week, but a weekend to Joshua Tree sounds ideal. Just trying to keep the legs in motion while I'm out there. For now it looks like the PS Tramway road will keep me occupied in the mornings, depending how enthusiastic I am I'll try to do a few repeats before I cave in. It's close to where I'm staying, so getting there will be straightforward.

Any recommendations on Joshua Tree, or is it all pretty self explanatory.........


----------



## flattire

Late October should be nice. At that time of year, if you climb up to Idyllwild, you may find it kind of chilly. I have done a couple of rides in Joshua Tree but it has been some years and I can"t remember the exact roads. The riding was very nice but there aren't many routes for road riding. I have ridden up to Key's View from one of the North side entrances and from the South out of Mecca I think we rode Box Canyon to Cottonwood and then into the park. I believe there are old mining roads that would be good for a mountain bike. Enjoy your trip!


----------

